# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Cài đặt chức năng kiểm soát máy Hitachi

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Hitachi là một thương hiệu máy nén khí nổi tiếng hàng đầu đến từ Nhật Bản và với hiệu quả hoạt động cao, chất lượng, tiên tiến và được ưa chuộng trong nhiều năm trên thị trường Việt Nam cũng như trên thị trường thế giới. Là thương hiệu đi đầu về các sản phẩm công nghệ cao trong nhiều lĩnh vực như: điện gia dụng, thiết bị tự động, năng lượng, máy móc công nghiệp, y khoa,...

Để tiết kiệm thời gian, công sức, tiền bạc cho việc đến tận chỗ máy để kiểm tra hoạt động thì Hitachi đã thiết kế một chế độ điều khiển từ xa để con người có thể dễ dàng kiểm soát  quá trình hoạt động của máy cũng như tối thiểu hóa chi phí.


*1. Cài đặt chế độ kiểm soát công suất.*
Như  được liệt kê như sau:
Loại Hiscrew S và M trang bị 2 chế độ kiểm soát công suất.Có thể chọn 1 trong  2 bằng cách quay số 3 & 4 của công tắc DIP SW2 ở bẳng mạch in.



_Lưu ý:_
Cột đậm chỉ cài đặt tiêu chuẩn nhà máy
Dấu + chỉ rằng CPU chọn tự động loại công suất 2 hoặc 3 bất cứ khi cái nào chính xác hơn
Không đặt SW2 số 3 và 4 thành những cái khác ở trên.

*2.Cách để đặt kiểm soát công suất sang U.*
Ngắt nguồn điện
Tháo vỏ hộp starter/ control
Đặt pin số 4 của công tắc DIP SW2 vào 1 vị trí
Lắp vỏ hộp starter/control vào vị trí cũ.
Ngắt điện
Hiển thị màn hình cài đặt kiểm soát công suất trên bộ điều khiển kĩ thuật số. Đảm bảo U như 0.U** được hiển thị.
*3. Cho phép hành từ xa.*
Có một số cách để cài đặt vận hành từ xa máy nén khí Hitachi như: Sử dụng bàn phím để ngắt vận hành từ xa bằng cách sử dụng bàn phím công cụ,  cài đặt chế độ vận hành từ xa hoặc cài đặt bằng công tắc cài đặt ngoài. Trong các cách này người ta thường sử dụng cách thứ nhất. Sau đây chúng tôi xin giới thiệu cho cac bạn quy trình để cài đặt điều khiển từ xa bằng bàn phím:

Phương pháp (1):
Kết nối điện
Giữa phím Reset và nhấn phím ECOMODE
Đảm bảo rằng đèn Remote  sáng để chỉ rằng đã kích hoạt chế độ điều khiển từ xa.
Để ngắt chế độ vận hành từ xa giữ phím Reset và nhấn phím ECOMODE. Đảm bảo rằng đèn REMOTE tắt nghĩa là vận hành máy từ xa đẵ ngắt hoặc chế độ vận hành cục bộ được kích hoạt.
Phương pháp (2): Khi khởi động.
Ngắt kết nối điện.
Tháo vỏ hộp starter/control
Kết nối dây giữa hộp starter/control và bảng điều khiển bên ngoài.
Thay pin số 4 công tắc DIP SW1 (Trên bảng mạch in) trong  1 vị trí.
Lắp vỏ hộp starter/control vào vị trí cũ.
Kết nối lại nguồn điện
Đảm bảo rằng đèn REMOTE sáng nghĩa là chế độ vận hàng từ xa được kích hoạt.
Lưu ý: Với phương pháp này thường áp sụng khi người sử dụng muốn sử dụng chế độ vận hành từ xa lâu dài. Nếu muốn ngắt vì lí do nào đó, bạn cần thay pin số 4 của công tắc DIP SW1 trong 1 vị trí.
Phương pháp (3): Trên công tắc cài đặt bên ngoài.
Ngắt nguồn điện
Tháo hộp starter/control
 Nối dây:
Giữa hộp starter/control HISCREW và bảng điều khiển ngoài và giữa hộp contrl/starter và công tắc cài đặt ngoài.
Đảm bảo rằng pin số 4 của công tắc DIP SW1 (Trên bảng mạch in) cùng 1 vị trí.
Lắp hộp starter/ control  vào vị trí cũ
Kết nối lại nguồn điện
Bật công tắc cài đặt bên ngoài
Đảm bảo đèn REMOTE sáng nghĩa là vận hành từ xa được kích hoạt
Để kích hoạt vận hành từ xa, tắt công tắc cài đặt từ xa. Đảm bảo đèn Remote tắt nghĩa là ngắt vận hành từ xa hoặc kích hoạt vận hành cục bộ._
Nếu gặp bất kỳ vấn đề gì bạn có thể liên hệ mình thông qua SĐT: 0919 23 2826 HOẶC 024 6294 8282_

----------

